# R35 Brake set



## sebastijanignac (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi, im looking for a set of r35 brake calipers front and rear,
and front discs!!

maybe is someone selling them, just let me know, drop me a message!

im located in Austria.


cheers


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s some callipers for sale and discs on another advert in the for sale section. Might be worth investigatin.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Skint your losing it 'old' buddy.... 2016.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I lost it a long time ago, I think sat about on furlough ain’t doing me much good😴need to get back on my game.


----------



## Rydo_gtr (Mar 20, 2021)

I have front calipers with new discs/pads done 800miles on them £1500


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Rydo_gtr said:


> I have front calipers with new discs/pads done 800miles on them £1500


Send me an email I will take them (all one word lower case)
t a b c o s AT yahoo. CO . UK


----------



## Rydo_gtr (Mar 20, 2021)

TABZ said:


> Send me an email I will take them (all one word lower case)
> t a b c o s AT yahoo. CO . UK


Sent you a email mate


----------

